# Long distance shooting my Bill Hays Custom: Burlap micarta HTS



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I won this shooter in a giveaway from Byudzai, and I have to say, i am more accurate with this frame than with anything else I've ever used.
In the first half or 3/4 of the first video I shot a PFS with BBs, then I switched to the HTS. After 2 shots, I dialed in and nailed it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations . Nice shooting . The HTS is one of my favorites .


----------

